# Herpez Zoster---Please Help



## katdenton (Dec 6, 2010)

I am working on a claim that the patient has a HX of Hepres Zoster.
Would you code a history of Viral Infections or Neurological Infection?  Can I code it as a current problem since Herpes never goes away?
The patient is not having any sx of the Herpes.

Please help me with claim.  
Some poeple tell me to code the current herpes code and I dont feel comfortable coding that.

thanks
Kathryn:confused


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Aug 7, 2012)

Ohh, this is a great question.  I'm having a similar issue as well.  I see this question hasn't been answered, so I hope someone will read it and respond.


----------



## MnTwins29 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Any treatment?*

In the ICD-9 Coding Guidelines, history V codes are used if the condition "no longer exists and is not recieving any treatment, but that has the potential for recurrence and therefore may require continuing monitoring."   While herpes never completely "goes away", is it still being monitored and is there any treatment still being provided or used, such as medications?


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Aug 7, 2012)

Lance, I didn't even think to check the history of guidelines!  Duh, LOL!  In my issue, yes medications were given.
Thanks!


----------



## sullivak (Aug 7, 2012)

In the case of medications being used to keep Herpes Zoster at bay, I would query the provider about whether this is actually an active infection.  He might be calling it "history" because the medications are preventing it from causing symptoms, but it may still be an active infection.   If it is actually an active infection but asymptomatic, I would use 053.9.


----------

